# [DB2] Prüfen ob Tabelle in Datenbank



## LED2001 (18. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich denke, dass ich ein ganz einfaches Problem habe. Aber trotz längerer Lerntätigkeit, will mir eine Lösung für dieses banale Problem nicht einfallen.

Wie kann ich mit SQL oder DB2 spezifischen Ausdrücken prüfen ob eine Tabelle in einer Datenbank vorhanden ist?

Was ich machen möchte:

Ich möchte überprüfen ob eine Tabelle in meiner Datenbank vorhanden ist. Wenn diese Tabelle vorhanden ist, dann soll deren Inhalt exportiert werden und die Tabelle geleert werden. Ist die Tabelle nicht vorhanden, dann soll diese neu angelegt werden.

Ich hoffe, dass mir jemand helfen kann.

Vielen Dank


----------



## ishino (19. Oktober 2007)

In SYSCAT.TABLES nachschauen, ob die Tabelle für Dein Schema existiert.


----------

